# Alle Checkboxen Aktivieren/de-aktivieren



## A5 Infoschlampe (25. Januar 2002)

Hi, mal ne Frage:

Ich habe 10 Checkboxen die man jeweils markieren bzw. wieder demarkieren kann.

Ganz unten ist dann noch eine 11. Checkbox. Wenn man diese nun aktiviert sollen die 10 obendrüber alle mit einem häckchen markiert sein. wenn man diese 11. wieder demarkiert, dementsprechend die 10 drüber auch demarkiert.

also habe ich folgendes ( Beispiel an 3 Boxen):
<form action="" name="delete">
<input type="checkbox" name="chkdelete_1" value="ON">
<input type="checkbox" name="chkdelete_2" value="ON">
<input type="checkbox" name="chkdelete_3" value="ON">
<!-- Diese soll nun alle markieren-->
<input type="checkbox" name="chkdelete_all" value="ON">
</form>

Wie kann ich das über Java realisieren??????

thx & ciao


----------



## snail (27. Januar 2002)

hoi A5,

ich hab mal nen bissi gebastelt hab aber nur ne 50% lösung alle aktivieren ist net das prob aber die dinger wieder ausmachen vielleicht weiss  noch jemand anderes was...


```
-----------------------------------------------------------------
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript">
function aktiv()
{
for(i=0;i<4;i++)
{
window.document.form1.elements[i].checked="true";
}
}
</script>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<form name="form1">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox1">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox2">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox3">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox4">
  <input type="checkbox" name="checkbox" onclick="aktiv()">
</form>
</body>
</html>


-------------------------------------------------------------
```

mit ner if abfrage und dann denn wert auf false setzen hat es bei mir  nicht gefunzt...also viel spass beim coden

gruss snail


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (27. Januar 2002)

cool danke, die ersten 50% funzen richtig gut, jetzt fehlen nur noch die andern 50%


----------



## snail (28. Januar 2002)

hoi A5,

ich habs...hat mich echt nerven gekostet   und nur wegen son paar assi anführungsstrichen...

```
-------------------------------------------------------------------
function alle()
{
var frage=window.document.form1.checkbox.checked;

  if(frage==true)
  {
    for(i=0;i<4;i++)
    {
      window.document.form1.elements[i].checked=true;
    }  
  }
  else
  {
    for(i=0;i<4;i++)
    {
      window.document.form1.elements[i].checked=false;
    } 
  } 
}
---------------------------------------------------------------
```


alles andere bleibt gleich musst halt nur die werte auf 10 erhöhen

gruss snail


----------



## A5 Infoschlampe (3. Februar 2002)

super danke es funzt


----------

